# Name that Bush/Weed!!!!



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Tumbleweed?


----------



## TxHeart_4uAC (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't think it is tumble weed it grows through out the yard, and spreads. I haven't seen it roll into a ball. Some of the arms of it stick up, and break off when pulled. I have noticed that I have to soak the ground fairly well to get them out of the ground by hand. When they grow they don't let other grasses grow around it. It takes over. I call it the Hell weed!!!


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Gotta love those gloves!



> It prevents carpet grass also known as Bermuda Grass from growing


FYI-
A. I've never seen anything stop bermuda grass.
B. Never heard (maybe it's just me) of bermuda grass called carpet grass.

Sorry I can't ID this from GA. Take one to your local county extension office, I'm sure they can ID it and recommend a treatment.


----------



## TxHeart_4uAC (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, so far I have had to soak the ground, so that it is easier to pull this horrible thing that is growing. I have filled a complete trash bag with this stuff just from a small area. I have thrown in some extra pictures maybe that will help as well. It is a very dry, but coarse growth that has to be pulled with gloves. There are not any thorns, but they are very scratchy, plants. 

In the first picture the dard areas is where this things is.

Second picture the bermuda grass is growing around it, and this thing grows between and is laying over the grass.

The third picture shows a real big one I pulled out this morning, and shows how wide spread it gets.


----------



## TxHeart_4uAC (Mar 22, 2009)

*The Solution Finally*

Well I went to my local nursery with the problem, and found a solution. Come to find out my problem was called Chick Weed. My area was previously farm land before homes were built. This chick weed as it is called is a problem and will not go away. In the fall it does get yellow flowers that is the high point of it's life. I have managed to get it at it's low point. My husband and I were told to get some Scott's Weed & Feed, and use organic Mulch on the whole lawn. Of course this takes time, but it sure beats picking each one out by hand. This will not go away if you do not treat it. When the flowers come that only means more will make it's way into the lawn. It grows wherever it wants, and will make anything in it's path disappear. I found out that the only thing that will eat this are Chickens. Cows, and Goats will not even make the problem go away. There is no way that I will get chickens, because I live in a subdivision with other homes in the area. Now that I have the solution my husband and I are fixing the problem. If anyone elso has this issue with chick weed there is the solution. I hope it helps others.
Thanks for all of the feedback.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know what it is. Good luck getting rid of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Come to find out my problem was called Chick Weed.


Just to point out the diversity of plants, that is nothing like the chickweed that we have here in Geogia. Ours is just a little weedy mat, small leaves (often called mousear chickweed) and one with slightly larger leaves. It is not woody at all like yours is and no thorns, stickers, or anything like that.

Have you seen any small white star-shaped flowers? By the way, ours has been out like crazy for several weeks in GA.

Now I'm all the more curious.


----------

